# Radio Replacement



## CrazyGerman (Jun 9, 2007)

Did anybody replace his stock Blaupunkt radio with a different kind of radio? I would like to have a radio with MP3/WMA support... I found some an their size is 2 DIN. Will that fit? And what about the connections in the back?

Thank y'all


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi, CrazyGerman, welcome to the forums! The stock radio in our Goats is a double din, so the ones you found should fit, but you may still need a mount kit, depending on the radio you get. As for the connectors, Radio Shack sells a direct plug-in adaptor harnes for our cars, but it is not listed under GM cars in their computers. It is listed under "European".


----------



## CrazyGerman (Jun 9, 2007)

Cool, thank you. I hope the steering wheel controls will still be working with a different radio...


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

That will require another adapter harness, that only works with certain radios. (to the best of my knoledge)


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

I got the Pioneer AVIC-D3. Search for it on here,,It is great,,Ipod plugs right into it and works great,,,


----------

